# Colonoscopy and endoscopy the same day?!



## x0lou0x

I have been scheduled to have a colonoscopy and endoscopy on the same day
has anyone had this? do they do it at the same time?
also if i am having less symptoms does that there is less chance things will show up on either of them? 
Thanks,


----------



## rollinstone

I had both mine done at the same time, dont stress, hardest part is the prep, they put you to sleep during the procedure, whatever they use to do it makes you feel goooood for a few seconds then bam next thing you know you're waking up with no recollection of the violation that took place


----------



## x0lou0x

I've had a colonoscopy by itself before and you're right the worst bit is the prep (and the horrible nurse that dealt with me but we won't go into that haha) 
Ok, I had sedation for my last colonoscopy but I still remember quite a bit of but I guess it's different for everyone! I remember them doing biopsies and asking if the blood was there before or after and him having a conversation with me (god knows what I was saying back ha) 
I have to do the bowel prep twice in a week (got an mri a few days later) so that with all my final year assignments is gonna be fun!


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I always have both scopes down. They do one first and then the other if same doctor is performing both. 

You might be feeling better but they are looking for cancerous growth, scar tissue and inflammation. That stuff just doesn't disappear after a few good days. If something is wrong they will see it.


----------



## x0lou0x

ok i suppose its better to get them both done in the same day! i shall think positively 
yeah that's true, hopefully they don't find anything as I don't want to have anything wrong but equally I would like to feel better again, meaning treatment so its a catch 22 really...


----------



## lsgs

I've always had endoscopy and colonoscopy done at the same time. You're not really that aware of it. If your sedation didn't work last time, ask for something different. I tend to remember a lot with midazolam, but recently I had propofol and fentanyl and it worked an absolute treat, didn't remember a thing. Hope it goes well


----------



## Jmrogers4

My 13 year old son just had both done on Tuesday and when he was first dx'd at 10 had both done then as well.  I think it is very common to get a clearer picture of what is going on and where inflammation, disease activity is located at.
The gave him Propofol as well, I don't remember what they gave him last time but this time was so much better was back to normal in just a couple of hours


----------



## Jaimeking

They always do both at the same time for me... You're only sedated once.. It's easier.


----------



## Dukeis

x0lou0x said:


> I have been scheduled to have a colonoscopy and endoscopy on the same day
> has anyone had this? do they do it at the same time?
> also if i am having less symptoms does that there is less chance things will show up on either of them?
> Thanks,


I've had them both and the same time. One place I had it done the upper was in one GI lab and the lower was in another. Once they gave me the happy juice the next thing I remember was waking up in recovery. As other have said the prep has always been the only problem I have had with the scopes. I've had so many colonoscopies I have lost count. 

The less symptoms you have is usually a good sign, but not always. My last 2 colonoscopies I was having very few symptoms, but they found dysplasia on both of them. So the last colonoscopy I had in December will be the last one I'll ever have. People tend to forget (know I did) that they are not only looking for IBD, but also dysplasia and cancer when they are scoping you.


----------



## x0lou0x

I'm sorry to hear that Dukeis, I hope that you are ok


----------



## ron50

I have had a lot more colonoscopies than endoscopies but On at least three ocassions I have had them togeather. My brother has had both at the same time for over thirty years . He sufferes u/c protitis and barrets oesophpogitis. Ron.


----------



## furiousfunker

I have also had both at the same time, although I think here in the uk you only get sedated, not put to sleep

As for the prep, have you read this thread by sarahbear? it has a lot of good tips to make the experiance a bit better.. http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=44105 

I hope it all goes well for you! Good luck!


----------



## x0lou0x

yeah i had sedation last time, thanks for the link furious funker, that is really helpful  i'm excited that i get to eat chicken broth because last time i had beef consume, it was so gross! i have to do 2 preps in one week (one for a mri) haha so i will be an expert by the time it's over with


----------

